# Should I buy this lathe? If so, how much should I pay? Sprunger 10-36



## Jeremymcon (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been wanting a full size lathe for a while now, and my dad just told me about a friend of his that has an old Sprunger 10-36 wood lathe that is in a garage full of his late father in law's (very) complete shop.

It is the same model as is listed at this website

It comes with the motor, plus a stand and like 30 gouges, scrapers, and other assorted tools, including an old 4 jaw chuck. I do have a pretty complete set of tools since I own a mini lathe and a spring pole lathe, so I could sell some of the tools on ebay and recoup some of the cost.

Would you buy this? Or hold out for a modern lathe with speed adjustment instead of moving the belt? The guy doesn't know what it's worth or how much he wants for it, so I'd need to come up with a price that I'd feel good about - don't want to steal it from him, but I don't want to overpay either.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That lathe would make a nice addition to your shop… it has a pretty standard 1"x8tpi spindle and #2 morse tapers. It does only have a 10" swing though (~13" over gap), so you won't be turning any large bowls on it. How much it's worth depends on a lot of factors including condition, location and how bad you want it. And without seeing it, it would just be a wild guess as to its value. If it's in really clean, good running condition, I'm sure they could get a couple hundred for it from the right person. Keep in mind, you can get a 12"x36" lathe new for ~$300.










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

One of the best things I like about a variable speed lathe is how much easier it is to find that "just right" speed for what I am doing (not only due to diameter of the piece, but the wood/grain, tool, or even my own [lack of] confidence). I can't imagine the frustration of having to stop and move the belt just to try a different speed, now that I've used a variable speed lathe.

But you can always buy a three phase motor and a VFD to convert that lathe to VS (and reverse too), and for less total cost than you would pay for a new VS lathe that size.

Andy


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

A variable speed lathe makes all the difference in the world. I just bought a new Laguna 1236 that has opened a whole new landscape to me. My old lathe had six speeds starting at 865 rpm. Remember, that is spindle speed. Rim speed goes up from there. I had that lathe for over 20 years and made many nice things with it. Today's full size lathes offer so many innovations, it becomes a no brainer. I don't mean to spend your money but if you upgrade to a three phase converter after the original purchase, you are approaching new lathe territory. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Offer him $100. Since it's a older lathe made in the 50's. A new Harbor Freight lathe is $310 with coupon. Or you could bartor for it. Offer him in trade several bowls made from it, and a few ink pens made from it, and a couple candle stick holders made from it, in exchange. This way your checking it out and practicing with it at the same time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Here you go..

http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------

